# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG KILAT Serie II !! hanya 3x24 jam , SHUSUI JUARA 3 ASIA & SANKE SAKAI

## Dony Lesmana

Dear sahabat KOI-S 

karena ikan ikan saya terlalu banyak , maka ijinkanlah saya melelang

SHUSUI dari Maruhiro ukuran 58 cm , ( sert Breeder dan Serti Juara 3 di 11th ASIA CUP 11-13 Mei 2018 )



SANKE SAKAI ukuran 52 cm 



SYARAT Dan Ketentuan adalah sbb : 

1. START Dimulai dari keterangan dibawah ini dan dimuali dari saat ini sampai hari JUMAT 25 Mei 2017 pk 21.00

2. Semua pembayaran Lelang harus diselesaikan 1 x 24 jam sehabis lelang. Pengiriman 2 x 24 jam sehabis lelang

3. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

4. Tidak ada bid and run , barang saiap yg bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

5. Mohon dilihat baik2 foto dan video , foto dan video adalah terbaru , jika ada yang ragu bisa ditanyakan di thread ini

6. Untuk pengiriman ikan dalam jakarta maka akan dikenakan tarif antar sesuai UBER atau GRAB CAR , diluar biaya box , pengambilan ikan di ALAM SUTRA ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

7. Untuk pengiriman keluar kota harap menunjuk ekspedisi terpercaya ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

8. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

Open Bid Adalah 

SHUSUI Rp 5.000.000 

SANKE  Rp 3.000.000. 

Karena cuma 2 ekor maka bebas boleh tdk menggunakan auto rekap..

Silahkan dimulai dari sekarang

1.SHUSUI Rp 5.000.000 

2. SANKE Rp 3.000.000. 


Terima kasih 

Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kn1ght

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TGB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugarkids

Sanke 3.100.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caktekno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kira kira 1 jam 15 mnt lagi


Kira2  1 jam lagi...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Sanke 3,3 jt

----------


## mryul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tes jam .....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

